# So many hot, smart young BBWs at the Sanity Rally



## Still Waters (Nov 1, 2010)

Mostly dressing & carrying themselves like plumpers while attaining or exceeding BBW critical mass. I just got back & still on a contact high, I guess.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm curious what you mean by BBW dressing and comporting themselves like "plumpers" (or however you phrased it). Please explain, if you don't mind (and I'm not attacking you, just inquisitive ).


----------



## Jes (Nov 1, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> I'm curious what you mean by BBW dressing and comporting themselves like "plumpers" (or however you phrased it). Please explain, if you don't mind (and I'm not attacking you, just inquisitive ).



He means that even though they were fatties, they were able to move, and stand still, as though they were merely chubby.

Which, as a concept, interests me. Seeing as how I'm fat, not merely chubby, and was able to walk all over town, and stand on my feet in the same spot for several hours*.

Also, by contact high, he means a long-term boner caused by being squeezed in among fat women for 3 hours. Thank goodness his erection didn't last longer than 4 hours!

Now, as far as the 'dressing' comment, you are on your own. That one made me scratch my head.

*without any soreness or pain (a surprise even to me--thanks Lands End shoes, and interesting rally!)


----------



## Tad (Nov 1, 2010)

Jes said:


> Now, as far as the 'dressing' comment, you are on your own. That one made me scratch my head.



At a guess, dressed to show off their curves, not hide them. But that is just a guess, I found that post pretty cryptic too


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 1, 2010)

I hope none of them had a "pumpkin butt," else they might have felt a bit made unwelcome by Steward's cliche remark...."_It is us, through a funhouse mirror--and not the good kind that makes you look slim in the waist, and maybe taller, but the kind where you have a giant forehead, and an ass shaped like a month-old pumpkin, and one eyeball. So why would we work together? Why would you reach across the aisle, to a pumpkin-assed forehead eyeball monster?_"


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Nov 1, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> _Why would you reach across the aisle, to a pumpkin-assed forehead eyeball monster?_"



...sticky grenade?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 1, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> Mostly dressing & carrying themselves like plumpers while attaining or exceeding BBW critical mass. I just got back & still on a contact high, I guess.



If that's what you took away from the rally, you missed the point.


----------



## Still Waters (Nov 1, 2010)

I had been congratulating myself for catching the typo before posting that they were dressing like "plumbers". Seeing the results, I might as well have left it as is.

Fact is, too many dress as if all flesh were a burden and a curse. But I didn't see, or didn't notice, anyone doing that in D.C. They dressed as if they didn't know or didn't accept that they aren't supposed to have curves.


----------



## Elfcat (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, other than to make the point that not all of the nation's fatties are in the Tea Party, which has been a rather annoying insinuation made by those who should know better given their generally progressive alignments.


----------



## Jes (Nov 1, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> Fact is, too many dress as if all flesh were a burden and a curse. But I didn't see, or didn't notice, anyone doing that in D.C. They dressed as if they didn't know or didn't accept that they aren't supposed to have curves.



This is weird.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 1, 2010)

Im pretty sure the point of the rally wasnt about you and your boner.

Thank you for making me, and all the other women that went to the rally, REALLY FUCKING UNCOMFORTABLE.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Nov 2, 2010)

Having not attended this rally nor having clue what it was about (the thread title showed up on the last thread posted to bit and I was curious), I *think* the OP is... trying to compliment the fact that many of the women there dressed/held themselves in a stylishly confident fashion, rather than, well, the way too many fat women in the real world do.

I do, however, think he did a bad job, if that was in fact his intent.

Speaking plainly is sometimes a good thing. This ain't politics or law.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 2, 2010)

Regardless of how women dressed at the rally, I doubt the point of their attendance was to be seen as eye candy. That's kind of like someone who attended the March on Washington saying, "wow, could you believe all those hott, smart, well dressed young black guys?"


----------



## mossystate (Nov 2, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> Fact is, too many dress as if all flesh were a burden and a curse. But I didn't see, or didn't notice, anyone doing that in D.C. They dressed as if they didn't know or didn't accept that they aren't supposed to have curves.



lol

Sorry...but I keep typing stuff and then erasing it. I just can't take your type seriously. However, I wouldn't mind seeing some pictures of your hot, young, dressed to thrill self at the rally. rawr


----------



## imfree (Nov 2, 2010)

Just dropped in to watch.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 2, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> I had been congratulating myself for catching the typo before posting that they were dressing like "*plumbers*".



Okay -- a fetish for plumbers and the concomitant butt-crack "chic" might be a _little _out there...


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 2, 2010)

" Fact is, too many dress as if all flesh were a burden and a curse. "

Or maybe they just choose to dress modestly for reasons of their own which have nothing to do with believing their flesh to be a burden and a curse? Lots of women dress modestly for religious or cultural reasons. Some because they feel that their body is to be enjoyed only by themselves and their commited partners. And then there are some who feel that since it is THEIR body, they have the right to decide who gets to enjoy it, and when/where it gets to be enjoyed. 

Tracy


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok.

The OP went somewhere and apparently saw a lot of women he thought were sexy.

Is it really totally necessary to launch an attack? An FA sees a lot of fat women and likes it. That is a very reasonable thing to mention on a website geared towards the "Big is Beautiful" mantra.

The comment about flesh being a burden and a curse simply meant that a lot of fat women will dress to hide their fat rather than show it off. When Heather Boyle spoke at NYU, she talked about how she sees fat women in revealing clothing and considers it a step forward and points out that when she was young she didn't see fat girls wearing belly shirts and allowing their bodies to be on display the way they do now. Both were making the exact same point. Both were saying it's good that younger BBW are now showing off their bodies rather than hiding them.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 2, 2010)

I like wearing fitted cute clothes. I am about 300 pounds right now.

I like to dress in clothes that show off my curves, it makes me feel good about myself.

There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2010)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I *think* the OP is... trying to compliment the fact that many of the women there dressed/held themselves in a stylishly confident fashion, rather than, well, the way too many fat women in the real world do.
> .



I was there. Most of the fat women were wearing goofy Halloween costumes or dressed as Tea Pots (see my pix for proof). So, I mean...

I think a post about how women were dressed at a rally is kinda creepy, but if the point is to pay a compliment, or just make an observation, why not say they looked nice? Why this weird backhanded 'THESE women looked nice, unlike the usual non-boner-inspiring crap I see on the street!'

You did it too, FF. Look at what you wrote. Is it necessary? Is it constructive? Does it help?


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 2, 2010)

Shosh said:


> I like wearing fitted cute clothes. I am about 300 pounds right now.
> 
> I like to dress in clothes that show off my curves, it makes me feel good about myself.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with that.



Yes, Shosh, we all know you're a sexy, sexy girl. And no one's saying there's anything wrong with wearing fitted clothing. But to attend a political rally with the goal of "reviving sanity" and levelheadedness in political coverage and politics in general...and your only takeaway is that you got a hard-on from seeing all the fat girls in fitted clothing, standing, walking, moving...just _being_?? You tell me if you think the guy got the message they were trying to send at the rally.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm still wondering what "BBW critical mass" is.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 2, 2010)

What I thought was particularly funny was a prior post from the OP.

_"Yes, even though I was shy and used to have very few conversational skills...."_

Wait .... USED TO? :doh:


----------



## joswitch (Nov 2, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Im pretty sure the point of the rally wasnt about you and your boner.
> 
> Thank you for making me, and all the other women that went to the rally, REALLY FUCKING UNCOMFORTABLE.



BECAUSE ONE MAN'S BONER IS ALL IT TAKES TO RUIN THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE HAVING A GOOD TIME!!!!

AAAaaaaaaaargh!!! BONERZILLA!!!! /jk

Seriously, for a moment:
I don't know about the OP - but:
You can be happy in the head and the heart just seeing people you're attracted to, out and about enjoying life. It's uplifting and shiz. It's not just about boners.

And even if it was. If a chick was on here posting about all the "hot dudes with their shirts off" (or something) no-one would give a crap. GTFOIA.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 2, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Regardless of how women dressed at the rally, I doubt the point of their attendance was to be seen as eye candy. That's kind of like someone who attended the March on Washington saying, "wow, could you believe all those hott, smart, well dressed young black guys?"



And you just know that someone out there said exactly that.
And so what, really?
So they missed the political point.
Lots of people don't pay any attention to politics at all.
Maybe the worst you could say of them is they're airheads...
Or maybe cynics....


----------



## joswitch (Nov 2, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> Okay -- a fetish for plumbers and the concomitant butt-crack "chic" might be a _little _out there...



There's a thong about that...


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 2, 2010)

joswitch said:


> And even if it was. If a chick was on here posting about all the "hot dudes with their shirts off" (or something) no-one would give a crap. GTFOIA.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 2, 2010)

Jes said:


> I was there. Most of the fat women were wearing goofy Halloween costumes or dressed as Tea Pots (see my pix for proof). So, I mean...
> 
> I think a post about how women were dressed at a rally is kinda creepy, but if the point is to pay a compliment, or just make an observation, why not say they looked nice? Why this weird backhanded 'THESE women looked nice, unlike the usual non-boner-inspiring crap I see on the street!'
> 
> You did it too, FF. Look at what you wrote. Is it necessary? Is it constructive? Does it help?



Bwaahahhahahahahahaha!

Remember men! YOU ARE CREEPY!


----------



## joswitch (Nov 2, 2010)

Blackjack said:


>



You can't handle the (crunchy salt and vinegar) truth!


Did you really expect me to take another thread where some bloke goes "Whoa hott chicks!" and a bunch of folks go - "Oh, creeper!" even a tiny bit seriously? 
It's all the same old ridiculous clusterfuck.
What, are we all in highschool???
C'mon people!


----------



## joswitch (Nov 2, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I'm still wondering what "BBW critical mass" is.



Iz wenn der pantz goez BOOOM!!


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 2, 2010)

I believe the OP should have just commented that the event had a nice turnout, not that those who turned out looked nice. Let's also keep in mind ladies this was a posting by a male and most of them are driven by visuals. Depending on how quickly he posted after the rally could also be part of his problem. I mean with the lack of blood flow to the head that is responsible for his postings, what we read was the best he could formulate at that time. My question is how did he know they were smart or young? Do they make you wear tags with your age and I.Q.? Too funny, way to put yourself "out there" dude!!


----------



## Brenda (Nov 2, 2010)

He did say they were smart so that makes it way less creepy.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 2, 2010)

Bigtigmom said:


> I believe the OP should have just commented that the event had a nice turnout, not that those who turned out looked nice. Let's also keep in mind ladies this was a posting by a male and most of them are driven by visuals. Depending on how quickly he posted after the rally could also be part of his problem. I mean with the lack of blood flow to the head that is responsible for his postings, what we read was the best he could formulate at that time. My question is how did he know they were smart or young? Do they make you wear tags with your age and I.Q.? Too funny, way to put yourself "out there" dude!!



RAGE AGAINST THE BONER!!!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey, Jossie? This act wasn't funny the first 5,987 times I've seen it, and it's not funny now.


----------



## imfree (Nov 2, 2010)

Brenda said:


> He did say they were smart so that makes it way less creepy.



If he "said" that while he was brain-blood-flow impaired, his opinion would be meaningless, anyway, if not even more creepy!. Just saying......


----------



## Dmitra (Nov 2, 2010)

Maybe if the OP had posted this in a non-activism type forum it wouldn't have been so rankling? Like put it in the FA or Fat Sexuality forum next time where happy-dick inspired opinions are more welcome.

And:

postpixplz kthxbye~~


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> Maybe if the OP had posted this in a non-activism type forum it wouldn't have been so rankling? Like put it in the FA or Fat Sexuality forum next time where happy-dick inspired opinions are more welcome.
> 
> 
> ~~



Agreed. I was thinking the same thing. He's a new poster, so perhaps he doesn't know and perhaps his message can be moved to a board that features the term 'plumper' more often.

Ew.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 2, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Hey, Jossie? This act wasn't funny the first 5,987 times I've seen it, and it's not funny now.



Hey, you asked for a punchline....


----------



## joswitch (Nov 2, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> Maybe if the OP had posted this in a non-activism type forum it wouldn't have been so rankling? Like put it in the FA or Fat Sexuality forum next time where happy-dick inspired opinions are more welcome.
> 
> And:
> 
> postpixplz kthxbye~~



This is a good and reasonable idea. *applause*

/end thread

surely?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 2, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Yes, Shosh, we all know you're a sexy, sexy girl. And no one's saying there's anything wrong with wearing fitted clothing. But to attend a political rally with the goal of "reviving sanity" and levelheadedness in political coverage and politics in general...and your only takeaway is that you got a hard-on from seeing all the fat girls in fitted clothing, standing, walking, moving...just _being_?? You tell me if you think the guy got the message they were trying to send at the rally.



It's not about the rally.

ALL this thread was supposed to be about was an FA who went someplace and saw a lot of fatties and liked it. If somebody posted about there being a lot of fat women at his school, it would not mean he wasn't taking his classes seriously, just that he was happy to see women he was hot for. 

Why can't an FA just mention having seen some fat women without everyone going ballistic on him? This board is getting hypersensitive to a really freaky degree.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 2, 2010)

Saying you saw many women you thought were hot...one thing. When ya add the crap about how many fat women dress as though their flesh is a curse and a burden...then you have kind of gone beyond a simple :smitten:, and it becomes another bullshit moment to tell fat women the choices we make are always because of XYZ. 

It's not about the rally.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 2, 2010)

AAAAAaaaaaaaarggh!!! It LIVES! 

Zombiethread!

Nothing will put it down. Not even giantmonstercockzilla.

Oh, teh fail. :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Nov 2, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Yes, Shosh, we all know you're a sexy, sexy girl. And no one's saying there's anything wrong with wearing fitted clothing. But to attend a political rally with the goal of "reviving sanity" and levelheadedness in political coverage and politics in general...and your only takeaway is that you got a hard-on from seeing all the fat girls in fitted clothing, standing, walking, moving...just _being_?? You tell me if you think the guy got the message they were trying to send at the rally.



No need to be rude. Oh wait it's Dimensions.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 2, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> It's not about the rally.
> 
> ALL this thread was supposed to be about was an FA who went someplace and saw a lot of fatties and liked it. If somebody posted about there being a lot of fat women at his school, it would not mean he wasn't taking his classes seriously, just that he was happy to see women he was hot for.
> 
> Why can't an FA just mention having seen some fat women without everyone going ballistic on him? *This board is getting hypersensitive to a really freaky degree.*




So agree... not much more to say


----------



## Shosh (Nov 2, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> No need to be passive-aggressive. Oh wait it's Shosh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You like to stalk certain people here don't you?

The gifs are tired too.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 2, 2010)

joswitch said:


> This from you?
> I'll take that as a compliment.



Water off a duck's back mate.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 2, 2010)

Shosh said:


> You like to stalk certain people here don't you?
> 
> The gifs are tired too.



I don't stalk people, but I do tend to respond to threads from time to time.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 2, 2010)

I think it is great that BBW's and SSBBW's are feeling confident and wanting to wear cute clothes to show off their curves.

Oh I forgot, one has to look like a dowdy old frump to attend a political rally and be taken seriously.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 2, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> You've contributed more posts to it than anyone else. You have no right to complain about people posting in the thread.



Yeah, but my posts were quality.
Who else delivered enormous Japanese cock effigy?
Eh? eh?

I rest my case.

Wait. I enjoyed your sloth. That was fun. 
That is a sloth, right?
Looks like a sloth....


----------



## MisterGuy (Nov 2, 2010)

Why don't the mods just delete threads like this rather than having this incredibly tedious argument for the ten jillionth time? I assume it's because people like getting their dander up, and other people like getting their dander up about people getting their dander up. It's still boring as fuck, though, and I think the mods should just wipe these threads from the getgo.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 2, 2010)

" I think it is great that BBW's and SSBBW's are feeling confident and wanting to wear cute clothes to show off their curves.

Oh I forgot, one has to look like a dowdy old frump to attend a political rally and be taken seriously. "

So, since we get to call women who dress in a way that conceals or otherwise does not display their bodies "dowdy old frumps" can we call women who dress to show off their curves "nasty fat skanks"?

'Cause that seems pretty fair to me...

Tracy


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 2, 2010)

MisterGuy said:


> Why don't the mods just delete threads like this rather than having this incredibly tedious argument for the ten jillionth time? I assume it's because people like getting their dander up, and other people like getting their dander up about people getting their dander up. It's still boring as fuck, though, and I think the mods should just wipe these threads from the getgo.



Because then the mods/admin will be seen as 'silencing' us, and that there must be a hidden agenda, since a thread was deleted. So, it'll go on until it's locked, and then people will be pissed it's locked because of The Man looking over our shoulders.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 2, 2010)

MisterGuy said:


> Why don't the mods just delete threads like this rather than having this incredibly tedious argument for the ten jillionth time? I assume it's because people like getting their dander up, and other people like getting their dander up about people getting their dander up. It's still boring as fuck, though, and I think the mods should just wipe these threads from the getgo.



oooo...oooo...oooo! I have some tired topics I would like to have snuffed. " I like fat, my woman doesn't, how can I make her love it ". Let's make lists! :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 2, 2010)

I repped her, Mossything.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 2, 2010)

Why is it that every thread seems to degenerate into a personal slanging match? People pick partners and dance the dance yet again. The opening poster wanted to demonstrate the large lady love he felt. He stated it badly. He put it in the wrong place.

Someone objects. jossie does his "Captain FA! DEFENDER OF FAT LOVERS EVERYWHERE" bit. Lots of people object. Shosh states that hate is what dimmers do best, especially against her (because she's beautiful?). Mossy slides in to deliver some withering snark. People start to pair off and insult each other. Threadwreck hilarity ensues.

It's the same damn show every damn time. Where's the remote? I wanna change the channel.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 2, 2010)

And Dromond flies in with his poop that doesn't stink....speaking of the same channel.

Wheeeeeee! This _is_ frivolously fun.

* and...psssst...you missed a few.....


----------



## Dromond (Nov 2, 2010)

Lady, my shit doesn't stink.

It's a medical condition.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 2, 2010)

* musses the dude's goatee with a number two...pencil *


----------



## imfree (Nov 2, 2010)

Lookie-see! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEkZPZpeaQM


----------



## paintsplotch (Nov 2, 2010)

i am rediculously entertained by all this.... dont stop ok? im just runnin to grab some popcorn and snacks so i can enjoy the rest of the nonsensical bickering lol....


----------



## imfree (Nov 2, 2010)

paintsplotch said:


> i am rediculously entertained by all this.... dont stop ok? im just runnin to grab some popcorn and snacks so i can enjoy the rest of the nonsensical bickering lol....



Not quite as much fun as watching JR on Dallas:doh:, but not bad for 21st century online entertainment, if I must say so, myself!:bow:

Yah, I'm a real turd, and my head really does turn whenever I hear CyberWheels screeching on these DimmerLand tracks!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 2, 2010)

Tracyarts said:


> " I think it is great that BBW's and SSBBW's are feeling confident and wanting to wear cute clothes to show off their curves.
> 
> Oh I forgot, one has to look like a dowdy old frump to attend a political rally and be taken seriously. "
> 
> ...



Whatever works for you.

I know that I am not a skank however, just a beautiful, intelligent woman who likes to look good and feel good about myself.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 2, 2010)

joswitch said:


> This is a good and reasonable idea. *applause*
> 
> /end thread
> 
> surely?




The FA forum would NOT be appropriate - but WB would be. 

Since the bomb is already in pieces, I'm not going to bother moving it - damage done.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 2, 2010)

Shosh said:


> No need to be rude. Oh wait it's Dimensions.



Don't worry, she's just jealous.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 2, 2010)

MisterGuy said:


> Why don't the mods just delete threads like this rather than having this incredibly tedious argument for the ten jillionth time? I assume it's because people like getting their dander up, and other people like getting their dander up about people getting their dander up. It's still boring as fuck, though, and I think the mods should just wipe these threads from the getgo.




Because then we get bitched at and about for "controlling teh speach!!!!!!!" and all other class of nastiness that can be assigned to those who can click buttons that others can't. 

It's ridiculous. 


However, since I've now stumbled upon this disaster and the thread clearly serves NO purpose at all despite what the OP intended by sharing a simple experience, it will now be closed. 

Move along, kids.


----------

